# Shadow



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 18, 2011)

I had to say goodbye to my sweet, sweet fuzzy boy, Shadow yesterday. He will be missed by us all, but most of all by Penny.


----------



## JimD (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, Shadow.

ray::rainbow:

....we'll see you on the other side.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 18, 2011)

He loved Penny with all his little heart, and he knew how much she loved him. It's hard, and strange, to see her without him. I let her see his body yesterday. She sat with him, sniffing and grooming, off and on for a while. I wanted her to have a chance to say goodbye. She's doing better than I expected. She's eating normally, thank goodness. I'm giving her lots of extra attention and love.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this sad news.

Binky pain free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Handsome Shadow.

You will be missed.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry double post.

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 18, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear you lost Shadow. It's never easy saying goodbye and they leave such a hole in your heart. Binky free at the Bridge little man, you are loved and missed.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Shadow is a beautiful boy! ray: for you and Penny as you mourn the loss of your loved one.


----------



## yngmea (Jan 19, 2011)

binky free shadow


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh Laura, I'm so sorry to hear this. Shadow was such a beautiful boy. I know from experience how heart breaking it is to see the remaining bonded bunny on their own. I hope Penny is coping.

Sorry to see you back here under sad circumstances. Hope you, Snuggy and Penny are OK

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear the sad news.

Binky Free Shadow. ink iris:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 20, 2011)

Laura..i'm so very sorry you lost Shadow..he was such a handsome little boy..


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2011)

Laura, I'm so sorry. Hugs for you, Pennie, and your family.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. Penny is doing well. I think I may try to slowly introduce her to Snuggy now. They've seen each other through the baby gate many times and seemed friendly. Shadow was the jealous one who always started fights when the girls tried to "talk". He was extremely possessive of Penny. I hope the girls can bond. Snuggy hasn't had a friend since Baby passed in '07.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 21, 2011)

We wish you luck. :magicwand:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry Laura. He was one of the cutest bunnies in the world. I hope Snuggy and Penny can give each other comfort.


----------

